# Vulcanized rubber coke crate



## Vegaracer (Nov 20, 2020)

Has anyone seen a vulcanized rubber coke crate like this? I believe it was a limited edition prototype that was given to regional sales man to show their vendors. It was made by the Richardson company and was patented in 1959. I heard this is extremely rare and i cannot find another one anywhere on the internet. Does anyone know the value of this crate/carrier. I do know there were two different designs which this is one of.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 20, 2020)

Seeing that I haven't collected soda items in a very long time my opinion really has no merit, but my first impression is that it is a very plain lack luster novelty.  Value to me... I personally would never have tried to acquire this, but I never even collected the wooden crates yet lots of folks like them.  The appeal I believe will be to a very limited audience.


----------



## bottle-bud (Nov 20, 2020)

That has to be the wildest bottle carrier ever designed. Never seen one in all my years of collecting. Cannot see the purpose of all the curves.
Coke collectors would probably like it. I have no idea of value.


----------



## Vegaracer (Nov 20, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> Seeing that I haven't collected soda items in a very long time my opinion really has no merit, but my first impression is that it is a very plain lack luster novelty.  Value to me... I personally would never have tried to acquire this, but I never even collected the wooden crates yet lots of folks like them.  The appeal I believe will be to a very limited audience.





bottle-bud said:


> That has to be the wildest bottle carrier ever designed. Never seen one in all my years of collecting. Cannot see the purpose of all the curves.
> Coke collectors would probably like it. I have no idea of value.


UncleBruce it was given to me and i am sure a coke collector would love to have it in their collection as it may be the only one made. The curves keep each bottle away from each other. This was a prototype in the 50"s when the wooden crates were starting to rot and they were looking for a alternative to wood. It is heavy and i'm sure that is why they did not mass produce them.


----------



## embe (Nov 20, 2020)

The pattern would support 24 bottles.  Odd way of doing it, but I like the way it makes sense.

A mold,  and the equipment needed, to make this... would have been pretty expensive, so unless the mold broke early (It does happen), there probably would be a lot more around.

Welcome to the site BTW.


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Nov 20, 2020)

I think a Coke collector would love it!!!


----------



## Vegaracer (Nov 21, 2020)

Looks like i may have found the patent on this case from 1953


----------

